# New Harness Goat



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

... actually, let me rephrase that... new harness, old goat  I bought a harness for Melino a few weeks ago, and I need help desperately. I cannot figure out how to put it on correctly! It is in two pieces, the front strap is separate from the section that goes over his back and around his behind. I don't know if there is a way I can secure them together for ground driving... as it is the front part flaps around and the back part slips off. Even when I tighten the girth part it slides back. If anyonecan offer help I would greatly appreciate it!

First here he is with just the halter. I love his hairy ears lol! He is very good about me putting the harness on, hardly seems to notice really, but the mosquitoes were out in fierce numbers and were eating both me and him ALIVE!










Here is the back section. There are clips at the bottom of the loose straps and I don't know what they are for...










Those darn bugs!










It was tricky to get decent pictures since I was handling him alone and he just wanted to follow me.










Here's a back view, or as best as I could get. As stated above, he just wanted to get in my face lol.










A top view










Then I put on the front part. It was not secure since I don't know how to do it, so it flapped around.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is really neat! I wish I could have a harness goat, but unfortunately ours aren't that big...I could strap a team together :ROFL: That would be funny! A team of nigerians! It might be a little embarrassing though  , but a good laugh that's for sure! I can just see it now!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep its on right. The girth part does not need to be too tight. It isn't like a real girth because no one is riding on his back and slipping the saddle from side to side. The harness will be floppy until you actually get it all hitched up. For the straps that go down to the cart you can loop them and tie them up... not sure how to say it right lol.

Good luck! He looks good. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know about the harness being "right" but Melino sure looks handsome in it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you contact Adam about it? Seems like there should be a way to connect it to something for learnign how to drive


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone :greengrin: I am very excited about teaching him to drive! He is certainly strong enough... While I was toying with the harness and holding the lines that come off the breast strap he decided to wander away to munch grass. He dragged me good 20 feet before I had the sense to go around to his head lol. 

Stacey, I did email Adam with questions but have yet to hear back, so I figured while I wait I might as well ask here


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh. Did you ever figure the whole harness out yet? I have some pictures from an old Countryside magazine that shows how it all goes together. 

I'll scan them in and post them if you would like.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow that would be great :greengrin: Thanks so much!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually, I found this webpage that has the pictures and info from that issue. So...

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Estates/9015/harness.htm


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. I would like to train on of my nigis to pull. Not me, but to help do chores around the yard. Pull a garden cart or something. Would be a lot of fun.


----------

